# Crest size depends on mutation?



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've always wondered why crest sizes are different. 

Charlies (male) a split to pied and his crest is really long, Mali is a Cinnamon WF Pearl and her crest is so little compared to Charlies, it's about the same for all my girls, but not only Charlie, Shiro has this nice long crest as well. (he's a clear pied male)

So is it just the how the 'tiels crest is also depending on size as well or does mutation come into it? (I was reading mutations plays a part in crest size)


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I personally always thought gender was a large part in it, but I think breeding for show is involved. Like the standards for a cockatiel in a show is a large crest I think, So maybe it depends on your tiels breeding. My pearls have "normal" sized crest, Minty's (WF Pearl) May be a bit longer, my cinnamon has a reasonably long one and I can't say anything about Dragon, because he is still a baby.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i think its just different for each bird.....i dont think sex or mutations comes into it...its just a genetic thing passed down from generations


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I was reading about showing birds and that's where I found that crest sizes has to do with mutations.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i think ud find birds that break the mould on whatever way you think it works!! i definately dont think its to do with sex....my girls have the biggest (little kimmie) and the smallest (celeste) lol....the rest (boys) are in the middle.....i have noticed lutinos seem to have smaller crests so maybe it is mutation based


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I always wondered about that. Harley's a WF Platinum and has a tiny little crest, whereas Flash is a Pied Pearl Cinnamon and he has a really long crest, even though he's about 6 months younger than Harley.

Then again, Mozart (WF grey) has the longest crest of all, and she's a girl. Maybe it's an individual DNA thing.

I always though Flashpants would make a great show tiel, he still has all his pearls after his first moult. /proud parent


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

no idea but i can tell you this...i have 4 tiels 3 different mutations and all have crests over 2+ inches long so i have no idea which mutations get short crests but i can also tell you that mercury was a lutino male and had a crest barely an inch in length so i personally don't buy it as a mutation thing
Mikey


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm. I think this is in need a poll. Pearls, lutinos , Pieds and normals seem to be the most common mutations


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ella (Lutino) and Mali (Cinnamon WF Pearl) haven't got long crests at all.. I'd say they're fairly small sized.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I would say Ella has a fairly long one compared to Skittles.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's true, Skittles is around the same size as Mali's. This is becoming really interesting.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Look at Gadzooks though. His is the biggest I have ever seen:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

little kimmie's is bigger than his...tho his is really big!! i will get a pic when i can....i guess ur perception of what is small/large counts as well!!


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

What would you define as long or short?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think anything over 3 inches (8 cm) would be considered long and anything under about 3-4 cm would be short. 

I can't mesure exactly what they are but I do know so far from looking at the 'tiels today - Shiro's is the longest.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think it has to do with mutations but their genetic background some parents are big some are dainty, I have an array of mutations and i'm fairly certain they've all got about the same sized crest - how ever some are thinner then others Some stand up tall and kind of squared at times while others kinda curl on the end 

but i do really think it has to do with their family backgrounds and nothing to do with mutation


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think Spike has a fairly long crest, he is a pied


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's got a really nice crest!


----------

